# Local Craigslist old scooters with motors



## ZE52414 (Jan 5, 2018)

Not sure if this is a good deal or not.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 5, 2018)

https://peoria.craigslist.org/mcy/d/2-vintage-mini-bikes/6425031938.html


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2018)

I removed the double spacing but couldn't fix CAP LOCK.  not mine:

2 VINTAGE MINI BIKES MINIBIKES AND 3 PERIOD ENGINES CLINTON BRIGGS SEARS MONTGOMERY WARDS
YOU ARE BUYING BOTH MINI BIKES AND ALL 3 ENGINES I WILL GIVE A BREIF DESCRIPTION PLEASE LOOK AT THE PICTURES.
ORANGE MINI BIKE WITH FUEL TANK WAS SOLD BY SEARS
ORANGE MINI BIKE WITH OUT TANK WAS MADE BY BIRD AND IS A THUNDERBIRD
CLINTON ENGINE IS NEW OLD STOCK BUT HAS NOT BEEN STORED VERY WELL IT TURNS OVER BUT DOES NOT HAVE COMPRESSION I THINK STUCK VALVE.
BROWN BRIGGS ENGINE TURNS OVER WITH LOW COMPRESSION I CAN HERE THE HEAD GASKET LEAKING.
ORANGE MONTGOMERY WARDS/BRIGGS ENGINE GOOD COMPRESSION CLEAN FUEL SYSTEM SHOULD RUN GOOD
LOCATED RURAL ELMWOOD IL.
YOU ARE BUYING ALL 5 PIECES FOR $350.00
CALL OR EMAIL GREG 3ZERO9-431-0177 NO TEXT


----------

